# Big Dog Shootout 2019



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*Podium Shots*

NSC podium









Whelen podium









Open podium









VW Bug podium









Jalopy podium


----------

